# GSROC, a rescue video



## RoughCollies (Jan 27, 2007)

This is a movie I made, dedicate to German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County. Jake and I used to foster for them. The first and title picture is of Kraemer, my foster boy. It nearly killed me to watch him go to his forever home. The most bittersweet moment of my life thus far. I was in love with that dog. The quote in the middle of the video and the picture following it is actually from his new family and him with his new brother.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StNOC6k307I

Here are the first two videos I made for them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoFrI4PAqZ8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_q5QgkC9lg


----------

